# IT employment dip in Melbourne?



## Matilda_Davies (Nov 29, 2018)

Hi Everyone
Is anyone feeling that there are less IT contracts (e.g. Business analysts, Project Manager) type roles in Melbourne the past few months? I'm an English born Aussie citizen whose husband (NZ citizen but living here in Aus) is a serial contractor. I was wondering if there was anyone out there feeling the same?
Thanks


----------



## hhassan (Apr 21, 2017)

I feel the same in many cities of Australia and even outside Australia. Most of the work is getting automated and the companies are spending less and less on IT Hiring.
The only way out I see is constantly improving yourself with new online and offline courses and keeping in touch with previous employers and friends for any lead on a new job or role.


----------



## Max_Walker (Jan 18, 2019)

Australia companies have started embracing remote work. The company i work with off-shore most of their work off-shore to India. Hence, the dip in employment.


----------

